

The case against IBM, continued - ulf
http://www.fakesteve.net/2009/10/case-against-ibm-continued.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
> ... _the guy can't spell "apologize, ..."_

What?

I've worked out that this is supposed to be humorous in style, but it's
impossible to tell how much is satire, how much is serious comment, and how
much is self-aggrandizing ranting. There might be some serious points, but
having got to the end I've deciding that the facts are available elsewhere,
and this guy has added zero value.

Too long, did read, wish I hadn't.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
To anyone else who wants to down-mod me, I have no objections. If you feel my
comment adds no value, or is of negative value, then that's appropriate and I
accept your assessment.

But here's my quandry.

My personal opinion is that the item is within the guidleines for HN, but that
it's not worth spending time on. I also feel it's not my place to stop you.
How can I add value?

I thought the best thing to do was to tell you my thoughts about it. In this
way if you do know me then you can make a decision based on whether you expect
to disagree with me or not. If you don't know me, you can read it for
yourself, and then decide whether you agree with me or not.

In this way I try to give you information, and hence add value.

If I'd felt the item was inappropriate then I'd've flagged it and moved on
without comment, but being within the guidelines I couldn't do that.

So I've tried to provide value by giving an honest reaction with reasons. By
all means downmod me if you think that's wrong, and I'll learn not to provide
such information, and let you waste your time instead.

~~~
allenbrunson
i think you got downmodded for being insufficiently familiar with fake steve.
he often makes deliberate mistakes: attributing a quotation to the wrong
person, assuming that people in a particular country speak a language that
they don't, and so on. in this case, he's pretending not to know about british
spellings.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I suppose that's fair enough. I am in fact familiar(ish) with fake steve, I
just think he's a waste of oxygen. No doubt others think he's hilarious.

Next time I'll assume everyone knows about him and will either read or pass
according to their tastes, or that they'll visit the page and decide for
themselves.

Actually, next time I'll just flag it and move on. Thanks for the feedback -
I'm still learning, and appreciate it.

